# good route from Santa Cruz or Aptos to Palo Alto



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

hello,

trying to figure out a good route from Santa Cruz or Aptos to Palo Alto.

I was thinking Highway 9, but someone warned me as that part of the 9 doesn't have a good shoulder.

I might start at Soquel in thats better.

Any suggestions?

thanks

petzi-baer


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

petzi-baer said:


> hello,
> 
> trying to figure out a good route from Santa Cruz or Aptos to Palo Alto.
> 
> ...


Hwy 9 should be a fine choice. I've ridden the whole thing several times and the shoulder is nothing to worry about. The worst part is between Felton and Boulder Creek, but most of it has a decent shoulder. On the rest of the road, there normally isn't that much traffic.

As an alternate route, you could go up Branciforte from Santa Cruz to Granite Creek, then into Scotts Valley. Continue on Glenwood past the high school, then climb up Mountain Charlie to Summit. Head north at the top and get on Skyline, then come down either Hwy 9 or Page Mill.

Another alternative is to take Empire Grade out of Santa Cruz, all the way to the end, at Jamison Creek. Descend that, then turn right at the bottom to head into the town of Boulder Creek to pick up Hwy 9, or you can turn right to go through Big Basin Park and eventually hit Hwy 9.

You could also head north on Hwy 1 and ride the coast all the way up to Pescadero Road, then climb up to Alpine and eventually descend Page Mill. 

Lots of options, and all are going to involve a lot of climbing. Good luck!

Some alternatives


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

From Aptos, take the Old Soquel-San Jose Road up to the Summit Store. Head north on Summit until it becomes Skyline. Continue on Skyline to Page Mill. Down Page Mill to Palo Alto. This route has much less traffic, but a little more climbing, than Hwy 9.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Couldn't have said it better.

Mohair - when am I gonna bump into you on a ride?


----------



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

thinkcooper said:


> Couldn't have said it better.
> 
> Mohair - when am I gonna bump into you on a ride?


took the route Soquel - Summit - Skyline -Palo Alto.

Skyline between 17 and Hwy 9 is actually quite nice.

Some traffic - though and everybody has a "Holiday-tree" on his roof.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*kill a tree for Jesus*

heh, heh


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

robwh9 said:


> kill a tree for jesus - heh, heh


A little bit of xmas tree trivia that I didn't know until I moved next door to the Crest View Tree Farm at the tip-top of Empire Grade - the cut trees don't die. The roots survive the topping and grow back year after year. It take several years before the new generation of growth is tall enough to be a decent tree again, but they're renewable. Odd stuff eh?


----------

